# Help me with suggesting Mercedes workshop in Dubai / Sharjah



## creative_ml (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Does anyone know of a reliable Mercedes workshop in Dubai / Sharjah. (My car is out of warranty ) Gargash is total ripping off. If anyone suggest reliable Mercedes garage that would be highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

John Auto Workshop on King Faisal Road in Sharjah, good service.


----------



## creative_ml (Feb 20, 2009)

peterpan123 said:


> John Auto Workshop on King Faisal Road in Sharjah, good service.



Thank you so much ...do u have contact number


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Thank you so much ...do u have contact number


Google is your friend!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Silver arrows.com.......guy is British and set up here 6 weeks ago....we want to use him but car not out of warranty....half price to gargash!!!!!!


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

+971(6)5334356 for John Auto. They have a spare parts shop next door, so if the part is available they will be quick.


----------



## creative_ml (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks ...peterpan123


how was u r experience with Jon auto


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

What model do you have and how much does each service cost? The service is at every 15,000 KM right?


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

creative_ml said:


> thanks ...peterpan123
> 
> 
> how was u r experience with Jon auto


They worked fast and clean for my car! I don't know about Dubai prices for car workshops, but I guess Sharjah is a bit cheaper in general. I stopped by there after someone from work recommended them to me and they gave me a quote and it sounded fair so I went for it. Guess you can call them and ask for a quote/estimate


----------



## creative_ml (Feb 20, 2009)

Zexotic my car is 2006 E -200, each service cost 1,000+ in Gargash.


----------

